# Buying from Ecuagenera?



## Sirius (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone care to share recent (2010-2011) shopping experiences with Ecuagenera? I might have a chance to buy from them soon, and I don't have a clue what to order? Any suggestions?


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi,

I think that they have a nice variety of Pleurothallidinae. But then again it is up to what order/genera/species interest you more... I have never bought anything from them, but I would if I were near them. Also I have never heard any complaints, although sometimes that the plants are smaller (in age) than expected...

Good luck...!


----------



## Sirius (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah, I don't really know what I would buy from them. I like Angrecoids, Neofinetia, Phalaenopsis and species orchids, but I don't really see anything on their list that is jumping out at me.

I thought maybe someone would jump in and tell me that they had a plant I absolutely had to have. Something you can't get anywhere else, that isn't too huge, grows like a weed and blooms 395 days a year with once a month watering, low light and no fertilizer. :rollhappy:

I don't need any picky plants. They may not have anything for me.


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2011)

Kyle is probably a good one to talk to, although I don't know how involved he's been with them lately.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 13, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> Hi,
> 
> ...although sometimes that the plants are smaller (in age) than expected...
> 
> ...!



I had a small preorder (good prices paid in* usd*) for a show in Germany in jan. A very nice large catt. dowiana, a very small soph. cocc., and a 2bulbed max.striata woth a new growth!!! Tha catt. is doing absol. fine, whereas the other 2 are struggling!

At their booth I bought diff. pleuros (small) for higher *Euro* prices !!!
So there seems to be a diff. price managment for preorders as for show selling !!!
Jean


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 13, 2011)

I've bought twice from them and have been a very happy customer. I would definitely buy from them again.

I don't think you can go wrong getting some nice Phrags from them.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 13, 2011)

I bought many masdevallias from them and always got good quality plants. Some plants, like phrags, are more difficult to buy because of international regulations and the paperwork involved, but that's not their fault.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 13, 2011)

There is a huge price savings by preordering. You have to roll all your expenses into the plants at shows. All the dutie costs, transport, hotel all that stuff gets added to those plants. So, I would pre order for sure.

The majority of plants are big and healthy with good roots. Once in a while a plants arrives not in great shape, but I think that is the exception not the rule. They are good about standing behind thier plants.

Kyle


----------



## Ernie (Jun 13, 2011)

Last time I saw them at a show, they had some nice Huntleyas.


----------



## Hera (Jun 13, 2011)

Only one negative comment. If the plants have been through several shows sometimes they are too far gone to thrive without alot of loving care. Other than that, I've made some good purchases from them. Very nice phrags, a little on the small side, but good color in the blooms. If you want anything rare they probably have it.


----------



## Candace (Jun 13, 2011)

Keep in mind any imported plants will have a certain percentage of death rate. I know myself and others will always lose some just due to the stress of travel, change in climate and re-acclimation to your growing area. Pre-orders are great as long as your able to see the plants in person or have a friend inspect them for you. And then plan on some of them not making it anyway.... I've purchased from Ecuagenera (last year), but I don't think they were there at the S.F. show this year??


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2011)

On the Orchidmall, Lee Brendenson had some stuff for sale that he just picked up from them, otherwise look thru their catalog. I got some nice phrags, besseae and hanne popow, but not thru pre-order.


----------



## slippertalker (Jun 13, 2011)

I talked to them at an orchid show about specific plants (phrags) that weren't on their table and they showed up a few months later. Phrag longifolium, schlimii, fischeri, pearcii and hirtzii and all were nice plants.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2011)

They just showed up!  !!!
Hell, next time I see them I'll just ask about Phrag andreetae!


----------



## slippertalker (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, they just showed up.....and I paid for them. They show up at a lot of the big shows and are pretty generous with those that support them. They do have Phrag andreetae but it is a pricy one.....


----------



## s1214215 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have to agree with Hera that some show plants need better care in shipping. I got some plants (pre-order) at one show as they were rare, and half failed due to poor shipping to the show.


----------



## ncart (Jun 14, 2011)

Ivan from Ecuagenera has been a regular vendor for Oregon Orchid Society for the last few years. As far as I know, his stop to Oregon is either the very first one in the U.S. or the only stop. That being said, he brought TONs of plants for the show in May. Those *ALL* unsold plants were purchased by two of the members with very very generous price, I hear. He took no plants home with him. 



NYEric said:


> They just showed up!  !!!
> Hell, next time I see them I'll just ask about Phrag andreetae!



Yes, he had it.

As far as the quality of the plants, I hear great things about it. Unfortunately, since his plants are not my 'kind' of plants, I never bought anything from him.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 15, 2011)

Ecuagenera comes to our show in Calgary and they also attend the Edmonton show as well. I've got several of their plants and have been happy with them, although the Cattleya intermedia alba x aquini that I bought from them in Edmonton in February is not too happy with me. I'll bet it didn't like the long trip from Ecuador to Canada. Ivan is a great guy to talk to; so is Kyle, but I haven't seen him at any of our shows for a while.oke:


----------



## Clark (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a longifolium that looks alive for about 60 days.
The rest of the time, grows about the same as a fake plastic plant.

Cost- shipping.
Can ship this Monday.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2011)

ncart said:


> Yes, he had it.


Phrag andreetae. Oh, I know they have them, I was just hoping some would "just show up!"


----------



## Hera (Jun 15, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Phrag andreetae. Oh, I know they have them, I was just hoping some would "just show up!"



As in the phrag fairy made some magically appear on my door step and, oh look, it just happens to be andreetae!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 15, 2011)

All it takes for that to happen is a bunch of moola!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2011)

Next time, I have to stop w/ all these species and work on my phrag collection!


----------



## bullsie (Jun 16, 2011)

Hera said:


> As in the phrag fairy made some magically appear on my door step and, oh look, it just happens to be andreetae!!:clap::clap::clap:



Must be nice! My fairy is hard of hearing. I keep asking for my ship to come in and all she delivers is p**p.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 16, 2011)

bullsie said:


> I keep asking for my *ship *to come in and all she delivers is p**p.



You have to be sure to enunciate that "p" as not to mistake for a "t"!


----------



## paphreek (Jun 16, 2011)

My strategy for buying from Ecuagenera is to preorder plants that I want that have pseudobulbs, such as Lycastes, Maxillarias, etc. They seem to have a better chance of surviving the trip through customs. I then shop the selection of Pleurothalids at the show, selecting good looking plants and paying the higher show price on them.


----------



## jtrmd (Jun 16, 2011)

I have had mixed results.Some of the finicky things I have gotten dont seem to like the shipping,and need a lot of babying when you get them.Then a couple of other things I have gotten didnt skip a beat.


----------



## dave b (Jun 20, 2011)

Ive been away from here a while, but add my 2 cents. As mentioned, they sell an incredible variety but its not for everyone. I appreciate their business model and conservation efforts thru the reserves they own. I met Ivan a few years ago when we hosted a Mid America in Mason, OH. He was one of the friendliest, upbeat vendors ive ever worked with.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 21, 2011)

Has anyone bought flasks from them? How did rate for size and quality?


----------



## huiray (Jun 21, 2011)

I have not put in any preorders from them in years. I decline to do so. If I get plants from them it will be only by inspecting the plants Ivan or whoever has at a show and checking for signs of severe desiccation or rot, depending on the season, by peeling back the newspaper typically smothering the root ball and lower part of the plant. Shaking the plant to see how many leaves fall off (if any) is also done as needed.

http://forum.theorchidsource.com/ubbthreads.php/topics/88811/Ecuagenera.html#Post88811


----------



## Mathias (Jun 21, 2011)

I have good experience with Ecuagenera. Bought a bunch of small plants from the recently (Lepanthes, Trisetella, Masdevallia) and the plants were in great condition. They packaged the plants really carefully and in small plastic boxes that prevented dessication om the delicate plants.


----------



## tenman (Jun 27, 2011)

The general health and quality of their plants has gone up in recent years; many now actually have roots, and do well for me.

However, be aware their mislabeling is rampant and they have lied to me countless times about the availability of certain plants.

But their prices are quite low so if you order a bunch of stuff, most of it will probably live and most of it may be properly labeled.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 29, 2011)

hmmm .....
I'm having a hard time imagining that if their mislabeling is rampant, that most of it may be properly labeled. 
I do agree that the overall quality/health of a plant has improved over the years.


----------

